# Lully's operas: Bellerophon, or Psyche?



## Valerian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, I just discovered Jean-Baptiste Lully and would like to know which of these two operas from him are worth purchasing over the other. I don't have enough money to buy both. Any pointers? I know he's underrated, but certainly someone here must have an opinion!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

A very good question but I doubt not many can answer. Why? Simply because _Bellerophon_ (1679) has only literally just been released on CD played by the excellent period instrument band _Les Talens Lyriques_ under one of the most accomplished harpsicordists, Christophe Rousset (I presume you are comparing this version). This recording in on my "wish list".

I have _Psyche_ (1678), which appears to have been written a year before _Bellerophon_. The (only) version I have is played by Boston Early Music Festival Orchestra & Chorus (on period instruments), Paul O'Dette. An excellent version as far as realising the Lully-ian form of the French _tragédies en musique_. Highly recommended.

So, if I were you and if you are a Lully nut, then you probably cannot go wrong with either (both in the hands of esteemed performers). I might go with _Psyche_ first as the other is a new recording and unlikely to vanish any time soon.

I just found some commentary about Rousset's _Bellerophon_. Thumbs up from all.

June 2011

****
"this is a handsomely shaped performance with alert choral singing and expressive orchestral playing. In the title role, Cyril Auvity is convincingly heroic but also capable of fragility when required...Ingrid Perruche is magnificent in her role as an Amazon disappointed in her love for Bellérophon. The rewards of this score are a little on the slender side, but this disc makes the best of them."

7th May 2011

****
"The music has variety and vitality - the love music elegant and eloquent, the magic-and-monster scenes infused with original effects, the choruses infectiously syncopated... a valuable addition to the catalogue."

July 2011
"This concert performance is excellent, with lively playing from Les Talens Lyriques, and singers who are really inside their roles. Cyril Auvity has a slight edge to his voice but his fluency and ardour command admiration."

July 2011
"Rousset is an assured stylist who produces gratifying results from singers and instrumentalists alike...[Auvity's] vocal timbre admirably suits the ardent side of his character...Céline Scheen's Philonoé is a constant delight...unstinting praise must go to the lively and impeccably drilled Namur Chamber Choir and the refined, mellow texture which Les Talens Lyriques consistently brings to Lully's mainly five-strand string texture."

Opera Now
Summer 2011

*****
"Christophe Rousset is masterful at keeping every bar of this music alive and kicking. Cyril Auvity in the title role sings vividly and with boundless energy and enthusiasm that seems to infect the rest of the excellent cast."

17th April 2011

*****
"The performance could hardly be bettered: Rousset delights in Lully's dancing rhythms and soulful melodies, while the principals are immaculate stylists, especially Cyril Auvity's thrillingly sung Bellérophon, Ingrid Peruche's angry Sténobée, Céline Scheen's sweet-voiced Philonoé and the Stygian-voiced Jean Teitgen as the monster-making sorcerer, Amisodar, and Apollon, among other parts...A feast of baroque that will make you want to dance."

The Arts Desk
Graham Rickson

14th May 2011
"Christophe Rousset's lavish, impeccably cast studio recording succeeds on every level. Best of all is Ingrid Perruche's spiteful Sténobée, a wonderful foil to Jean Teitgen's villainous Amisodar, whose dark magic conjures up the fire-breathing Chimera. Rousset's pacy direction and superb continuo playing ensure that there are no longueurs. Excellent annotation and luxury packaging too - why can't all opera releases be as fun as this?"

7th April 2011

*****
"Excitably and excitingly conducted by Christophe Rousset, the recording is sensational. Cyril Auvity, sexy and heroic, is stupendous as Bellérophon, and there's strong singing from Ingrid Perruche's Stenobée, Jean Teitgen's slime-ball Amisodar and Céline Scheen as Philonoé, the princess whom Bellérophon really loves. Wonderful."


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I can't add anything about _Bellerophon_ or _Psyche_ to HC's excellent post, for the good reason that I don't know either, but of the 4 operas by Lully that I do know, my preferred ones are _Atys_ and _Armide_, and I'd strongly recommend both. I care less for _Cadmus et Hermione,_ and _Persée_.


----------

